# Road Bike Mechanic Recommendation...Do you have a regular?



## LACyclist (Aug 31, 2012)

In Los Angeles or Orange County:

Looking for the name of a Mechanic that has been successfully servicing your high end Road Bike for at least 3 years.

Not just someone that you have heard about, or a friend, or a shop you like, or someone you have been to a couple of times.

Thanks for taking the time.


----------



## eric.radhik (Jun 5, 2013)

I take mine to twohubs.com. Its only a Cervelo R5... but they sell a lot of high end bikes. In terms of maintenance... they have done a great job in the last year or so.

Cons is that they are not very friendly for after hours unless you have an appointment. I mean this in the nicest way but trying to get to them "after my work hours" is difficult unless I specifically arrange a time with them.


----------

